# My Langstroth build



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks good! 

If you would have made rabbit corners they would have been even stronger.


----------



## 2PUPs (Nov 6, 2010)

Thx G3 , I would have made finger joints but couldnt find my jig , think it grew legs and took a stroll . But I have a solution for the joints I think as long as I can get a thin enough dowel . I am going to get a very small diameter dowel and drill four through holes on the corners at a 45 degree angle and glue the dowels in the corners . 

Jeff


----------

